# Planned Soil Remediation's from First Soil Test?



## LawnDoc16 (Apr 20, 2021)

Hi All.

Completed a pretty successful renovation in the fall and want to maximize my lawn successes in 2022. Just got my soil test results back from Connecticut Agricultural Experiment Station.



Based on these results from four different sections of my yard, it looks like the biggest needs are lime and potassium.

From reading the Soil Remediation's Guidelines, it sounds like I should be using calcitic lime because my magnesium levels are already high. As for the potassium, I was going to use a Lesco 24-0-11 fertilizer to raise the potassium and also help "wake up" the new lawn with the additional nitrogen (includes slow release) to bring me through spring. Below are the two products I was planning to apply to address these needs.

*Would appreciate your guys feedback/confirmation to my approach and any other comments you have based on my results. Thanks in advance!!*


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Their lime numbers look suspicious with 25lb increments each. I think you can use either type of lime.

The 2:1 N:K ratio is not ideal to address the potassium. Try to find one of the products listed in the guide.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would stick to the cheap $5 a bag pelletized lime, the "fast lime" is all marketing.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ScLAI9BAr0&t=1991s[/media]


----------



## LawnDoc16 (Apr 20, 2021)

Thanks for the feedback @g-man and @Mightyquinn. I will definitely follow this advice.

One last thing, I've done some digging around the site but haven't seen many results. Is there any concern in applying Prodiamine (liquid), lime, and sulfate of potash all around the same time - spread over a few weeks? Trying to get pre emergent down and soil amendments into the soil before summer stress comes.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I prefer to keep lime away from other applications for 2 weeks.


----------

